

Recent rise in the market is due to trading in only six stocks - startuprules
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303348504575184072947851354.html

======
hga
Try this for the full text:
[http://www.google.com/search?q=%221200%2C+finishing+at+1210....](http://www.google.com/search?q=%221200%2C+finishing+at+1210.65.+The+Dow+is+now+up+6.7%22+site%3Awsj.com)

